# Liquid diets for obstructions



## eleanor_rigby

For the people who have abdominal cramps due to presumably partial obstructions that are relieved by short-term liquid diet - what does this liquid diet involve? Is it prescribed by your GI? Do you ensure you don't lose any weight?

Thanks


----------



## Clash

A liquid diet can vary from broths to replacement nutrition. When asking about exclusive enteral nutrition it is formula feed only and the shakes can rage from polymeric to semi elemental to elemental. The polymeric would be like boost or ensure shakes that you get in the grocery store the semi elemental and elemental are less palatable so some use ng tubes instead of drinking them.

Partial obstructions usually involve liquid diets but full obstructions require medical intervention in which case they decided food intake (liquid diet, tpn, etc)

When doing EEN (exclusive enteral nutrition) a nutritionist and the GI came up with the caloric intake my son would need to maintain or gain weight.


----------



## Justanothercp

Liquid diet definitely helps me. I usually go 1-3 days depending on how I'm doing. I stick with homemade bone broth, Apple or grape juice and using my juicer for veggie juice. 
Then start back with solid stuff like eggs, and puréed soups, and sweet potatoes etc.


----------



## hcrum87hc

I usually can get by with soups, apple sauce, yogurt, and ensure.  I guess it's more of a soft diet than a liquid diet.


----------



## The Real MC

My GI suggested a bland diet.  After an episode of cramps I'll stay on the bland diet for 3-4 days.  This seems to calm the piping down.


----------



## eleanor_rigby

I can't live like this!! I had these cramps for weeks on end sometimes on a monthly basis for years before my bowel resection. The resection completely got rid of them but 4 years on they are back. I need to get rid of them again!!


----------



## lgpcarter

How are things now eleanor_rigby? I came online to ask about a similar topic tonight - also wondering about managing the nausea that I can only think is being caused by this stricture in my TI. Have decided on a resection - waiting for a surgery date sometime after the beginning of July as surgeon wants me 8 weeks free from Entyvio.

Last week or so has been rough. Not much appetite and low grade nausea. Feeling full and bloated and generally awful.


----------



## eleanor_rigby

Hello, well I am off the steroids now. I didn't feel like they did anything and I probably felt my worst in terms of crohns symptoms like cramps and pain while on 40mg of prednsiolone. It makes no sense. Now I am just on 50mg of azathioprine and my symptoms are still some wind in the evenings and sporadic pain. I have good and bad days it's completely unpredictable. All my blood tests have normalised where they previously showed I was fighting inflammation, they are now all in normal range. I don't feel normal yet though. I am still trying to figure out if I am experiencing partial blockages when I get these cramps, rumblings, bloated and wind. My intestines are getting backed up but I don't known if that = some kind of blockage. I have never been to hospital for it. I just wait it out. The only time these symptoms went completely away was after surgery. I hope this time I can sort it out with the meds. After you have surgery all these symptoms will go away for you, hopefully for several years. 

its so weird how TI crohns can cause these pains high up in the abdomen and that bloated feeling.


----------

